# Goblin Wolf Riders Box



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi all,

Quick question: how many sprues should come in a box of goblin wolf riders? Might sound a little odd, but I am a Newb with fantasy and a cheapskate to boot, so I bought a second-hand 'good as new' box for not so much money, but it seems a bit on the light side.

I seem to have 10 wolves, 10 bases and 2 lots of 2 sprues that make goblins, but there is no sign of shields... :fool:

Assuming all I am missing is the shields, are they just the flat 'glue them on the arms' shields? If that is all I am missing I am not too bothered as I can go make some, but I am hoping I am not missing something more important too


----------



## Gharof von Carstein (May 19, 2008)

if there are spears/swords than your oke. wolf riders do have shields yes, and basically thats it. the shields seem to be the only thing your missing. they look like wooden boards anyway so who cares


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Well it came with 10 spears, and 2 swords which look like they go with the champion parts. That's good anyway as I had intended to arm them with spears, I will just have to bodge some shields together I guess. That'll teach me for being cheap! Thanks for your help.


----------

